# correrse



## Dymn

Buenas,

En español, _correrse_, aparte del sentido sexual, también se puede usar cuando un conjunto de personas se mueven cada una al asiento de su lado para dejar hueco a alguien que está en el pasillo y para que no tenga que esquivar todas las piernas que hay ahí.

Por ejemplo, alguien ve que hay tres asientos ocupados y uno de libre y les pide que se muevan para hacerle sitio al que está más cerca. Como lo podríamos decir en alemán:

_"Podéis correros, por favor"_

Muchas gracias


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Yo diría
formal: "Würden Sie bitte aufrücken?" (lo normal cuando se trata de adultos)
informal: "Würdet Ihr bitte aufrücken?"

(Nota: si está indicado el número del asiento en el billete de entrada, no se suele pedir eso de "correrse" en Alemania.)

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Dymn

susanainboqueixon said:


> (Nota: si está indicado el número del asiento en el billete de entrada, no se suele pedir eso de "correrse" en Alemania.)


En mi caso no lo está.



susanainboqueixon said:


> Yo diría
> formal: "Würden Sie bitte aufrücken?" (lo normal cuando se trata de adultos)
> informal: "Würdet Ihr bitte aufrücken?"


Perfecto, nuevo verbo que aprender entonces


----------



## anahiseri

yo prefiero *weiterrücken*
por ejemplo, *Können  / Würden Sie bitte weiterrücken?
aufrücken *es posible, pero suena más a subir que a desplazarse horizontalmente.


----------



## kunvla

También puede darse una situación como por ejemplo en un banco, entonces se podría decir "*Könntet ihr bitte ein bisschen zusamenrücken?*". Y para (casi) todas otras situaciones puedes decir, si no se te ocurre el otro verbo de los mencionados, "*Könntet ihr ein bisschen/ ein Stück rücken?*"

Saludos,


----------



## anahiseri

"*Könntet ihr bitte ein bisschen zusamenrücken?*"
Para los que no lo entiendan, esta otra posibilidad sería: ¿os podéis juntar un poco?


----------

